
IKEA Ledare 600 Lumen, 8.6 Watts LED Dimmable Globe Clear Light Bulb Review - igrowlightkkit
https://wastonchen.com/3674.html
======
mister_hn
but 600 Lumen are really dark.. I'd like a 1500 Lumen one

